# Raspberry Pi als Profinet IO Controller



## chris_sch (29 Juni 2022)

Hallo,  

ich bin ein absoluter Neuling was Raspberry Pi angeht. Habe bisher nur mit Siemens Steuerungen gearbeitet.
Weiß von euch jemand ob es möglich ist, auf einem Raspberry Pi eine Soft SPS zu installieren, z.B. Twincat von Beckhoff und damit einen Frequenzumrichter per Profinet IO anzusteuern? Der Raspberry Pi soll dabei der Profinet IO Controller sein, der FU Profinet Device.

vielen Dank.


----------



## Tschoke (29 Juni 2022)

Es gibt z.B. das








						CODESYS Control for Raspberry Pi SL
					

CODESYS Control for Raspberry Pi SL ist eine angepasstes CODESYS Control Laufzeitsystem für den Raspberry Pi (SPS-Erweiterung), zur nicht kommerziellen Nutzung.




					store.codesys.com


----------



## chris_sch (29 Juni 2022)

Hallo, 
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Mit codesys kann ich den Raspberry Pi zum Profinet Controller machen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juni 2022)

chris_sch schrieb:


> Mit codesys kann ich den Raspberry Pi zum Profinet Controller machen?


Lies dir doch den Beitrag einmal komplett durch


> *CODESYS Control for Raspberry Pi SL beinhaltet ein CODESYS Control Laufzeitsystem für alle Raspberry Pi Modelle*, inkl. Compute Module (siehe http://www.raspberrypi.org/), sowie deren Möglichkeit Erweiterungshardware wie Raspberry PiFace Digital, Raspberry Pi Camera und diverse Geräte/Platinen mit SPI-, I²C- oder 1-wire-Schnittstelle zu nutzen.
> 
> 
> *Nach der Installation der Laufzeitumgebung kann der Raspberry Pi als SPS mit dem CODESYS Development System programmiert werden.*





> Feldbusunterstützung​
> Mit der Lieferung des Runtime-Package werden folgende Feldbusse unterstützt:
> 
> 
> ...


----------

